# Laptop MSI GE60 startet nicht mehr



## S4ntJ0hn (18. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe dieses Jahr im Mai ein GE60 2PE von MSI gekauft. Bisher war ich damit vollends zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich jetzt
das Problem, dass das Notebook nicht mehr startet.

Im Betrieb wurde der Deckel zugeklappt und das Gerät ist in den Ruhemodus gegangen. Nach ca. einer halben Stunde wollten
wir wieder mit dem Laptop surfen. Allerdings war er da schon aus und ließ sich auch nicht mehr starten. Auch die LED für das Laden
des Akkus ist nicht mehr an.

Folgende Schritte habe ich schon probiert:

 - Akku und Netzteil für 10 Minuten getrennt
 - Akku und Netzteil entfernt, Netzschalter ca. 30 Sekunden gedrückt
 - SSD, mSATA und Arbeitsspeicher entfernt, versucht einzuschalten

Alle Versuche führten zum selben Ergebnis. Nämlich nichts. Schaltet sich nicht mehr ein.
Ich hoffe, jemand hagt noch eine Idee.

VG
s4ntj0hn


----------



## Chinaquads (18. November 2014)

Notebook startet nicht ohne Akku ? Das ist wirklich komisch.


----------



## niklasschaefer (18. November 2014)

Ja Festplatte sichern und ab damit zum Händler! ISt ja schließlich noch Garantie drauf solld er sich mit dem Problem auseinander setzen! Der Laptop tand hoffentlich nicht auf der Couch Tischdecke oder ähnlichem? Was mich wundert das er nichtmal inder minimal Konfog ein Mucks von sich macht! Deswegen tippe ich mal aufs Mainboard das dass einen Hauweg hat. 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## iTzZent (18. November 2014)

Und nicht zum Händler damit sondern gleich zu MSI. Spart Zeit und Stress... MSI lässt das Gerät via UPS direkt bei dir abholen und nach ca. 10 Tagen ist es wieder repariert bei dir.

MSI System Service


----------

